# Do You Always Have a Flashlight On Your Person?



## rhino on INGO (Apr 9, 2019)

Some people like to keep a light stashed nearby, in a bag, etc. Some have a light in their pocket, but only when they are out of the house. I'm close to "always on my person" because I have a Nitecore Tube on my neckchain all the time, except when I'm in the shower. I suppose I need a keychain-sized light that is water resistant for those times!

I had three incidents in my life when I needed a light, but did not have one. Twice I was showering in the locker room in college when the power went out campus-wide and it was completely dark in the fieldhouse where I was. The emergency lights were only in the gym and the hallways and it was tricky making my way out of a slippery shower to my locker and then to the hallway. Another time in grad school, the power went out when I was in my lab building, which was a below ground. Again, complete, pitch darkness. That time I had a 2AAA Maglite because I had learned my lesson . . . except the batteries were dead! Never again!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 9, 2019)

I always have a flashlight, Pen and knife at all times when possible. Once I was having a minor surgical procedure done at a surgery center. The power went off and the backup generator failed. Surgery was completed by stapling the skin closed by the direct illumination of my Preon MK II and indirect(ceiling bounce) of my PK Design Labs Pocket Rocket...


----------



## Poppy (Apr 9, 2019)

Wow! Great stories!

No, I don't always have one on my person. I fall into the category, of usually having one when out of the house (primarily, my Quantum D2 Keychain light). I am usually within 200 feet of my car, where I have other lights.

About a month ago, I had my daughter's car, and stopped at a Walmart. The power went out, and in the few seconds of total darkness, before the emergency lights came on, I realized that I didn't have MY keys, nor my D2 ! How is it that the ONE TIME that you are not prepared, the fit hits the shan? 

By the time I realized that I also had a flashlight app on my phone (as other people did) the lights came back on.

At home and at work, we have emergency lighting, and my keys are then, often, out of my pocket.


----------



## AVService (Apr 9, 2019)

Except when I sleep where there is one a foot or so away.and not in the shower either.
What are we Cavemen?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 9, 2019)

Flashlight app? One is none in that case. lol

Like others said, there are times I'm lightless. One habit I have developed is taking small steps indoors. A lot less "SURPRIIIIIISE!" there's a wall or piece of furniture...usually the corner thereof. But being a smoker means if I'm lightless in a battery operated sense there's a BiC lighter on my person most times.

At one point I carried a Streamlight Nano on a string around my neck but skin irratation caused that novelty to wear off soon after the rash developed.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes, Photon Freedom on a SS bead chain. It's so lightweight that I don't know its there.


----------



## Lumen83 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes, I always have one on me. I find that its the tool I use the most. These days it varies between an e1 incan and an EDCL1-T depending on what I am doing.


----------



## bignc (Apr 9, 2019)

Unless nude or in bed. 

In bed, my Surefire 6p with M61NL is next to my firearm on the nightstand. In the shower, I usually have clothes laid out in the bathroom- and they include a light. Once I am home and changed into hanging out clothes, I have been using a Cr123 MDC body and a VME head- trying to finish off some 123s in my M31ll 219b.

Out and about it varies. Minimum is a Yuji modded photon freedom on the keys (and a spare cr123 in a delrin capsule for my main edc light) and a Malkoff lego clipped to the pocket. (Right now, the MDC SHO in CR123 on a donut shroudless body. I like my neutrals and 219 lights but the mdc head is so easy to carry this way!) 

Since we are talking "on person" (mercifully) I will discuss nothing in my edc bag or get home bag or get out of dodge bags.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 9, 2019)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Surgery was completed by stapling the skin closed by the direct illumination of my Preon MK II and indirect(ceiling bounce) of my PK Design Labs Pocket Rocket...



Were you given the Tradesman discount for providing your own illumination? 🤔

I worked in the basement of a 1930’s built aircraft plant. There were no outside influences what so ever. We were use to numerous power failures. The emergency lighting was poor at best as the lead acid batteries were constantly being cooked by overcharging. 

Between the 6 cell Mag light beside my desk and the 6P on a belt sheath, I had light.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 9, 2019)

If I'm awake and out of bed, yes. Probably 17 hours a day, give or take.


----------



## MX421 (Apr 9, 2019)

I was carrying a light off and on, but had two incidents where the power went out that i didn't have my light that particular day (like a few others have responded). After that, i now always have at least one light on me, in recent years two.


----------



## flatline (Apr 9, 2019)

Unless naked or in bed.

When I travel, I wear a red photon freedom with covert nose around my neck even when naked or in bed.

--flatline


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 9, 2019)

I try to never be without a knife & a light. 
Quick story. We had a power outage at work a few weeks ago. The backup lights in the building kicked on within seconds and everyone stayed happy. Within an hour of losing power all, whatever powers the backup lights in the building for the bathrooms, stairs and other miscellaneous lights also died. Everyone at work who knows me for my lights (who also said "see we have backup lights") started changing their tune. One person who is ALWAYS negative about my lights, was the first person to drop her phone in the toilet in the dark! I couldn't stop laughing. 

The S30R III that I keep sitting on my desk was a big help. I also had a couple of i3T's that I keep as giveaways...that I gave away.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 9, 2019)

scout24 said:


> If I'm awake and out of bed, yes. Probably 17 hours a day, give or take.



Same here.


----------



## lugueto (Apr 9, 2019)

I always carry my knife and pen on me and always have a light nearby. Be it in my EDC bag, Be it in the car, nightstand, work desk.

With regular, nationwide blackout, flashlights are becoming a necessary tool to carry at all times. But I haven't bothered finding a pen-sized or pocketable EDC light. I'd rather have a more powerful and longer lasting light in my bag which is basically the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Apr 9, 2019)

If I'm not bathing, I always have a torch and blade on me, even when sleeping. Actually, since I also wear a Freedom Micro on a necklace, I wear two torches (including an L3 Illuminations L10 Nichia 219) in bed, along with a Spyderco UKPK .


----------



## LedTed (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to always have my EDC items on me during the day and another flashlight always stashed near me; whether at home or work.

At my current job, “quality” thoughtlessly and foolishly decided us mechanics couldn’t have any tools with us. So I could only EDC on the way to and from work. So now I have three different EDC set ups, travel to and from work, weekend, and dress.

I hate not having my EDC items on a daily basis. There have been several times over the last year when having a bright flashlight on my person would have been more than just handy; needed for safety.

I more hate when those who don’t take the time to understand what is going on are the same ones who make the rules.

Sorry this turned into a bit of a rant.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 9, 2019)

Always !


----------



## g4dg3t5 (Apr 9, 2019)

Always, whether in an EDC, on my pack, or wherever... I have an emergency light handy to ensure I'm the brightest one in the room?!  
*Always prepared, never scared! (with luminescence)*


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 9, 2019)

During waking hours, yes, at least 1 light.

...even in dishabille a flashlight is always within reach.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 9, 2019)

Is that a trick question?






I never leave home without this on my hip. A Malkoff MD2/M61T. An HDS Basic 42 and 2 spare cells.with this setup I have long range and maximum runtime all in one.


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 9, 2019)

I have lights pretty much everywhere around me. 

On my person, without my bags, I have 2-3. My Tange 219B on my car keys, typically my GoliathVN MK2 warm CRI, and the Olight S1R II Cu that I'm carrying for a year straight. 

Today, I have added one of Vinh's new D25Cvn 50.2 w/lee filter, rustic/ full AHC, just because. 

In my EDC bag, I have a C8Fvn with LH351Ds also from Vinh, and a Jetbeam PC10 in my "oh poop kit" I keep in my EDC bag (has AA/AAA lithium primaries, rubber bands, $40 ish dollars in various denominations, test strips for diabetes, sugar, and a few other things.... basically whatever little I could possible "run out of" and desperately need more on the average day). Also included, would be my Nickel 219b Worm on my main keys. 

I've got a rando Skillhunt light on my desk at work, just to have a light here somewhere in the office. This will soon be replaced by my Acebeam EC65 nichia, for lots of reasons. 

My car currently has my Sunwayman D20A w/ primary AAAs and an Armytek Prime A2 Pro w/ primary AAs.

This may all sound nuts, even here, but damn it's been quite a long time since I've last needed a light and didn't have one. I have no particular and spectacular story to go along with, I guess that's one of the results of being prepared!


----------



## dotCPF (Apr 9, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I never leave home without this on my hip. A Malkoff MD2/M61T. An HDS Basic 42 and 2 spare cells.with this setup I have long range and maximum runtime all in one.





I am quickly finding that I am 100% covered with my HDS rotary and my Overready 6P. The Archimedes peak is real!


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 9, 2019)

most of the time, when i'm at work a always have my s2+ on my belt, when i i'm not at work, and drive someplace, i have several in my car, when i ride my bike, i have another s2+ on handlebars. when i'm walking on the street i have photon2 on my key chain.


----------



## Ishango (Apr 9, 2019)

Same as pretty much everyone else. If I'm not taking a shower or sleeping (lights on the nightstand) I always have at least one light in a pocket.


----------



## Berneck1 (Apr 9, 2019)

In very rare situations I don’t. Like the shower situation. 99.9% of the time I do. Eagletac D3A.


----------



## 340pd (Apr 9, 2019)

Never thought much about carrying a light until the stories from those trapped in the twin towers in 2001 started to be told. From that day on at the very least, a Maratac aaa and a spare battery at all times.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Apr 9, 2019)

Firearm, knife, light, within arms reach 24 hours a day.


----------



## Sos24 (Apr 9, 2019)

If there isn’t a flashlight on my person, there is one within arms reach. But more often than not there is 1-2 in my pockets and at least one more close by.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Apr 9, 2019)

Do I always have “A” flashlight on my person?

Heck no!

I have MORE than one on me: Lumintop Tool 2.0 in my right pocket; Nitecore Tini on my keychain; another Tini on a lanyard along with an Olight twisty (I1R EOS) when I head out at night.

And when sleeping, a Nitecore Tube on a lanyard around my neck because if I have to get up in the middle of the night the Tube won’t wake me up the way a lamp does.

Yup, CPF is the only place I feel “normal”.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Apr 10, 2019)

At least one, but normally 5 with 3 of them being “real” lights. An OR E series wasp, a TNC XHP70 mule, and an ultra lux copper dragon. The Duluth BurlyFlex pants lend themselves to carrying the 7 I have in them at the moment quite nicely.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Apr 10, 2019)

I always have one in my jeans or shorts, my trust lumintop toolVN.

They let you bring a flashlight into surgery???


----------



## Lumenwolf (Apr 10, 2019)

Have 2, Olight R50 and H2R [emoji106]


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Apr 10, 2019)

Once my Olight s1 mini comes in it will be my EDC. I can't wait!


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 10, 2019)

Always a pen, pocket knife and flashlight within reach - lately a Olight S2R II Baton.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 10, 2019)

On my person when I'm _out of the house_, yes. I almost always have two keychains (house, vehicle) each of which has a small flashlight on it. The work backpack I carry on weekdays has additional lights.

In the house, not so much so. I'm close enough to the entire household stash and can briefly navigate that darkness if I lose power.


----------



## chainsolid (Apr 11, 2019)

For Me, not in the house, I carry 3 things, Knife, Flashlight, Tactical Pen Everyday
In my House, I'm carrying Flashlight always (Hide in my waist) Some time "E1L, E2D, SRT3"wait for E1D 
When going to the Toilet sometimes not turn on light, use flashlight beam shot on a ceiling


----------



## kalel332 (Apr 11, 2019)

I usually have 3 lights on me, on olight i1r always on my neck, except when I'm taking a bath, which the is a waterproof ust splash light, also 1 of the bulbs of the bathroom has a battery inside. I also carry 1 aaa powered light, a thrunite or an Oligth and a Klarus xt11s on my belt. Sometimes I have a pl mini 2 on my pocket as a backup to the backup, to the backup 😁 and other lights on my pocket. In my car I'm not sure how many I have, at least 4, between them some cheapo lights for when they asked me for a light. In my night stand at least 2, even though I sleep with the I1r on my neck.


----------



## rhino on INGO (Apr 13, 2019)

I remembered a more recent story . . .

A few years ago at my former place of work, power outages were not uncommon. Much the chagrin of some of the employees, they learned that the restrooms on our end of the building did not have emergency lights, so they had to make the trek to the other end where the restrooms did have lights. Security even told us we could not use the restrooms without lights and posted signs. I, however, was not as helpless. I would ignore the signs, and then click one of my lights on and prop it so it hit a wall or the ceiling and I had plenty of light to conduct my business.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 14, 2019)

I always have a flashlight on me (except in bed or the shower), but usually three. My go to light is my Zebralight SC600w Mk III HI, carried clipped to my right pocket. My second one is the Zebralight H600Fw Mk III, carried in my left pocket. In addition to those, I also carry a Massdrop titanium AAA light on my keychain. I use both Zebralights throughout the day at work and whenever I need to see something in a dimly lit area when off work. I've carried at least one light on me for around 10 years or more, but started carrying 3 in the last 3-5 years.


----------



## Blades (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes, three and a back-up.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 14, 2019)

Always carry at least one a light and a SAK when away from home. The only exception is if I am in a hurry and forget, happens occasionally. I still have a Photon on my keys though even if I do forget my EDC light and of course a few lights in the car for back up.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 14, 2019)

Always three. Main EDC has been a Nitecore EA11/14500, but I may be replacing that with the new Lumintop GT Micro. I will have to test carry it for a while before deciding. I have a Nitecore TIP CRI on my keychain, and wither a Streamlight Microstream or Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 just for fun. If I think I might be needing more omff I would swap out the main EDC for a Nitecore P30 or Lumintop GT Mini. I've also got Lumintop Tool AAAs and/or Nitecore Tubes in my various bags and BOBs.


----------



## Hotherps1 (Apr 15, 2019)

I manage a large venomous snake collection inside a building so I always have a flashlight in my pocket. If there is a power cut, there is back-up lighting but it isn't as bright as the main lights. I use a flashlight to look inside hide boxes to see where / what snakes are doing. I also use a flashlight at indoor shooting ranges (I'm a NRA Range Officer), to make sure guns are clear. 

I also subscribe to the "one is none" thinking so I typically carry a Zebralight SC80, Malkoff MD2 and a Oveready Z35.

If i'm awake and dressed, I will be carrying the above mentioned flashlights, Rick Hinder Extreme Duty & Investigator pens, 3 keybars, Spyderco, Victorinox penknife and a SOG or Leatherman multitools.


----------



## Dominion003 (Apr 15, 2019)

I used to only carry a flashlight if i knew i FOR SURE was going to need it but now i have smaller EDC lights that are more pocketable and just starting to EDC now.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 15, 2019)

Hotherps1 said:


> I manage a large venomous snake collection inside a building so I always have a flashlight in my pocket. If there is a power cut, there is back-up lighting but it isn't as bright as the main lights. I use a flashlight to look inside hide boxes to see where / what snakes are doing. I also use a flashlight at indoor shooting ranges (I'm a NRA Range Officer), to make sure guns are clear.
> 
> I also subscribe to the "one is none" thinking so I typically carry a Zebralight SC80, Malkoff MD2 and a Oveready Z35.
> 
> If i'm awake and dressed, I will be carrying the above mentioned flashlights, Rick Hinder Extreme Duty & Investigator pens, 3 keybars, Spyderco, Victorinox penknife and a SOG or Leatherman multitools.



I like your style, brother, but I think I'd have a bit more in a pit full of vipers. Times two on the lights, times three on the knives, plus one on the machete, plus two on the flame thrower, the hand grenades, and the machine guns. Who's got the kevlar?


----------



## LogansRun (Apr 16, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I like your style, brother, but I think I'd have a bit more in a pit full of vipers. Times two on the lights, times three on the knives, plus one on the machete, plus two on the flame thrower, the hand grenades, and the machine guns. Who's got the kevlar?




I, too, subscribe to the "one is none" philosophy. I have at least one light on me - usually a keychain light or a SF Titan Plus - and a bored C2 in my courier bag. If I'm going out for the evening, I will usually have my ZL SC600 IV Plus in my jacket pocket.

As a fire warden in my office building, it's usually an uneventful but, sadly, a necessary job these days... But, I did have one instance when I did have to use my flashlight. On day a few years ago, the fire alarm went off in the building. I thought it was just a drill but, as usual, I grabbed my bored SF 6P w/ M60W (my edc at the time) and did my usual sweep then headed to the staircase. Lo and behold, someone came running up to me in a panic and told me there was smoke in the other staircase. 

I made my way over, tested the door and doorknob for heat, opened the door slowly to see the stairwell full of a gray haze and heard people above me in the stairwell in a panic. I tasked the first person coming down the stairs with checking the other staircase to confirm it was clear, then pulled out my 6P, shone it up the side wall and told people to come to my voice. The person I tasked did not return so I started gathering people on my floor's hallway, tasked another person with keeping them there and I quickly went to confirm the other staircase was clear. After confirming, I returned and told everyone to make their way to the other staircase. After waiting and redirecting 2 more groups of people, I then took a pause to assess what was going on. It was a heavy gray, wet haze coming from a lower level but it wasn't smoke. 

Turns out, a pipe burst in the basement level and steam just shot up 10 floors in the stairwell of the building. Perhaps, that was very lucky for us.

But, after that, it showed me that I need to always have at least 1 flashlight - and preferably 2 - on me.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 16, 2019)

Always have a Olight S15R Baton, Fenix E3UE and an old Fenix 1AAA with a lithium primary battery on my person. I have 4 other flashlights* in my shoulder bag with spare batteries for all. 
* Foursevens Quark Turbo QB2L-X, Nitecore SRT7 Revenger, Fenix LD01 polished stainless and 5.11 ATAC PLx.
I need to find room for a couple more.


----------



## AB8XL (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes, I carry a ZebraLight SC64c LE, this Zebra replaced a EagleTac D25A clicky as my EDC for a couple years.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 16, 2019)

Usually not when I'm at home or sleeping because I have lights within easy reach.


----------



## Christoph (Apr 16, 2019)

At least 3 on me, more if I have my bag or am in my truck. 24/7 a coo yoo on a silver chain around my neck even in the shower or pool.
c


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 17, 2019)

In the house, no -- lights are too easily accessible

In the fields (or outside the house) -- three (two in trouser pockets, one holstered), plus a Swiss Army knife or plier tool. Already some around me have complained that's too much......


----------



## Hotherps1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> I like your style, brother, but I think I'd have a bit more in a pit full of vipers. Times two on the lights, times three on the knives, plus one on the machete, plus two on the flame thrower, the hand grenades, and the machine guns. Who's got the kevlar?



Ahhhh, but I actually love working with our snakes.... wouldn't want to harm them. Besides, they are only dangerous if you let them bite you, the skill is in not getting bitten


----------



## flatline (Apr 17, 2019)

yazkaz said:


> In the house, no -- lights are too easily accessible
> 
> In the fields (or outside the house) -- three (two in trouser pockets, one holstered), plus a Swiss Army knife or plier tool. Already some around me have complained that's too much......



Once I explain that my backups is also loaners they no longer give me trouble.

--flatline


----------



## AVService (Apr 17, 2019)

flatline said:


> Once I explain that my backups is also loaners they no longer give me trouble.
> 
> --flatline



Why would anyone else care how many lights you carry?


----------



## flatline (Apr 17, 2019)

I have no idea, but the flashlight consistently gets more reaction than the knife, space pen, and notebook.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 18, 2019)

AVService said:


> Why would anyone else care how many lights you carry?





flatline said:


> I have no idea, but the flashlight consistently gets more reaction than the knife, space pen, and notebook.



Do what I do. Tell them no matter what time it is, it's always dark somewhere close-by. 

And yes, almost always, except in my home. I hate having pretty much anything in my pockets.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes, a BLF GT and Q8. Shoulder straps are my friend. 

In reality, no. I don’t need one during my regular day. Evening, yes.


----------



## bignc (Apr 19, 2019)

Hugh Johnson said:


> Yes, a BLF GT and Q8. Shoulder straps are my friend.
> 
> In reality, no. I don’t need one during my regular day. Evening, yes.



You don't need one during your regular day.... UNTIL YOU DO!?!?!?! Lol. I imagine we are a little obsessive about many things typically so I am giving you a hard time for the fun of it.


Also, I am glad there are insane people, I mean herpetology experts so I don't have to deal with snakes. I have a LEAVE THEM BE philosophy unless Cottonmouth or Rattler is in my yard with my animals.

Also number 2, What are you fellas hanging your "neck lights" on?


----------



## kusagi (Apr 19, 2019)

Everyday! I carry a Lumintop Price Mini, Small Sebenza and a Fellhoelter pen.


----------



## Joelives (Apr 19, 2019)

I have a small construction business and carry a proteck sprint knife and a lumintop tool aaa . They are both small and are on me everyday! I modified the cu tool with a piece of 1/2" copper tubing to shroud the tail cap from coming on while working ( cut it with a tubing cutter and blue lock tight it fits absolutely perfect) and a micro stream clip . The bigger diameter light just get in the way , I have about 15 aaa lights and the toolvn rocks.


----------



## colin.p (Apr 19, 2019)

I typically don't actually carry a light while at home as a light is always within reach. Outside, if I go anywhere, I have an i1r on my car keyring. When I'm at work, I have the aforementioned i1r and an i3t. I wear a ball cap at work and when the power goes out, I clip the i3t to the bill so I can see when I pee.

So with 2 lights and the LED on my phone, I'm covered. If they all run out, before the power comes back on, then I say screw it and go home.


----------



## CompanyMan (Apr 20, 2019)

I carry a OLight S1 Baton. 


I want to EDC a lot of my other lights like my Promethus Alpha Ice (one of my favorites) but its to big. After you carry one around everyday you want the lightest and tiniest. I think that's why keychain LED's are so popular. Keychain LED's are cheap, so you can have one in every bag, car, coat, etc.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 20, 2019)

For this evenings cholesterol lowering jaunt I carried 1 light and 3 backups. 






The 6P has a Malkoff NLL in it.

The pocket friendly backups were my trusty PL2, a new E05 by Fenix and new Rofis R2. 

I tried the Rofis bezel down on my belt but it just didn't cinch down far enough for my comfort so I clamped the PL2 to my ball cap and pocket carried the Rofis in the PL2 pocket. 

That NLL appears a lot brighter than the numbers suggest while providing a battery sipping, pleasing tint. I wanted to keep going because the beam is so sweet but old folks boogie crept in. (Your mind makes a promise your body can't fulfill, knees in this case).


----------



## CompanyMan (Apr 20, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> For this evenings cholesterol lowering jaunt...



Wouldn't two Maglite 6D's be better for that?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 21, 2019)

Those are for the spare tire size reduction.

The cholesterol lowering jaunt is when I walk a 15 minute mile... Uphill... Both ways.


----------



## snakebite (Apr 21, 2019)

i always have a gerber multitool on my belt,a arc-ls 2aa in my pocket,and a homebrew 1aaa with 3 5mm high cri with a 10440 li-ion on my keyring.
the arc is on its 3rd emitter swap with a k2-tffc in it now.


----------



## bignc (Apr 25, 2019)

bignc said:


> Also number 2, What are you fellas hanging your "neck lights" on?



Bump the q?...


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Apr 25, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Those are for the spare tire size reduction.
> 
> The cholesterol lowering jaunt is when I walk a 15 minute mile... Uphill... Both ways.



Through hurricane winds! In ten feet of snow! In subzero temperatures! Middle of a blizzard! With no shoes on!

I’m sorry, I couldn’t help it... just having some fun. Seriously, good job on the exercise. Keep it up.


----------



## Christoph (Apr 25, 2019)

bignc said:


> You don't need one during your regular day.... UNTIL YOU DO!?!?!?! Lol. I imagine we are a little obsessive about many things typically so I am giving you a hard time for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Also, I am glad there are insane people, I mean herpetology experts so I don't have to deal with snakes. I have a LEAVE THEM BE philosophy unless Cottonmouth or Rattler is in my yard with my animals.
> ...



I use a 4.5 mm sterling silver Cuban curb chain about 20 inches long if needed I put it inside my shirt most times it is out side.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 25, 2019)

> Also number 2, What are you fellas hanging your "neck lights" on?



The ones genuinely tiny enough for neck carry usually get tossed onto a certain mini clip secured with a couple of very tiny split rings. Then simply clipped into a pocket. Usually the change-pocket of a pair of cargo pants. Not going to mention which clip as I've personally interacted with the owner of the company and found him to be an absolutely arrogant, narcissistic, scumbag. The type of individual whose attitude will likely get him a right proper beating one day. With no one hearing the news being surprised one bit.


----------



## Naxos (Apr 25, 2019)

Outside of the obvious, yes. I always have my keybar a knife and light on me. Right now it’s a Beta QRv2 Copper. Previously it was a Preon 1 but due to the shoddy clip I always worried about losing it.


----------



## bignc (Apr 25, 2019)

Monocrom, always appreciate your replies. That one especially had me chuckling but I got the idea. 

Christoph, that’s a neat chain too...

Thanks buds


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 25, 2019)

bignc said:


> Monocrom, always appreciate your replies. That one especially had me chuckling but I got the idea.



I have a feeling quite a few folks did.


----------



## wo0dy213 (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, usually 3 when at work. Always at least 2 but on a rear occasion one with a spear battery. I just can’t be sane with out at the very least my pocket knife and flashlight.


----------



## focusworks (Apr 26, 2019)

I pretty well always have one on me. Sometimes I can't be bothered turning a light on in a room (or deliberately don't [emoji16]) or need to see something in a dim corner or drawer. My lights are more fun than the cell phone light so I keep them on me.


----------



## boo5ted (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, these are always with me.


----------



## pbnelson (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, of course. Always! Lately it's been a Zebralight H502C, but for a year before that it was the Maratac AAA Rev.5, copper. Before that the Jetbeam RRT01. Whatever it is, I use it a dozen times a day, and at night to read.


----------



## RichardWad (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, but not when I'm inside the gym


----------



## Stefano (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, except when I sleep or wash.
When I'm dressed I always have two lights on me and one of them is always a headlamp (this even if I am at home)


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 27, 2019)

RichardWad said:


> Yes, but not when I'm inside the gym



Just in case the lights go out while working out, I keep a 2AAA Mini-Maglite penlight in my workout sweats.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 27, 2019)

When I'm out of the apt, I always have at least one. In the apt, I have a couple next to my computer where I spend most of my time, and a couple by my bed. Due to my years in the darkroom, I have a map in my head of where I am in the apt all the time, and know that I can find my way to one spot or the other with no problem. [I also have one of those USB LED chips plugged into my computer, which is on a UPS, so if I am awake I will have enough light to find one of my ready lights]


----------



## Brawny (May 1, 2019)

Yep, an Olight i3e eos on my keychain. 
Brawny


----------



## Cosmodragoon (May 10, 2019)

Like a few others here, I always have a light on my person unless I'm sleeping, showering, etc. During sleepy time, I've got one in the nightstand. Taking things a step further, I've graduated to always having a high CRI light. 

For instance, there is an Astrolux A01 on my key chain. I usually have a Klarus P20 alongside a pen in my shirt pocket during the day. I'll have the warmer Massdrop Brass AAA or Sofirn C01 with me at night. All except the Sofirn are powered by Eneloop Pro. (The C01 gets regular Eneloops based on forum recommendations.)


----------



## LuxTacGear (May 10, 2019)

I always carry either my Boss or my HDS Rotary, no matter the occasion


----------



## nosuchagency (May 11, 2019)

torch & folder are the first things on & the last things off...


----------



## thermal guy (May 11, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Those are for the spare tire size reduction.
> 
> The cholesterol lowering jaunt is when I walk a 15 minute mile... Uphill... Both ways.



With snow on the ground and hard boiled eggs in your pockets to keep your hands warm? 😂😂😂😂

“ I swear my mom says that what she had to do” must try that some day.


----------



## thermal guy (May 11, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> The ones genuinely tiny enough for neck carry usually get tossed onto a certain mini clip secured with a couple of very tiny split rings. Then simply clipped into a pocket. Usually the change-pocket of a pair of cargo pants. Not going to mention which clip as I've personally interacted with the owner of the company and found him to be an absolutely arrogant, narcissistic, scumbag. The type of individual whose attitude will likely get him a right proper beating one day. With no one hearing the news being surprised one bit.



Sooooo how are them anger management classes going anyway ? 😁😁😁


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Sooooo how are them anger management classes going anyway ? 



I took over the main class. I've banded everyone together. First we're going to take over the Starbucks on the corner and give the beverage sizes proper names. Tomorrow?........


----------



## thermal guy (May 11, 2019)

Lmao. Atta boy!


----------



## tech25 (May 12, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> First we're going to take over the Starbucks on the corner and give the beverage sizes proper names........



My hero!! Lol 

I think they call the sizes by different names to tell who is new or doesn’t go often. Like a (not so) secret password for the club. The coffee thread corrupted me and I make my own but I was alway so annoyed when I went to the store in between EMS runs and they quizzed me on their terminology... just give me a large coffee!!


----------



## boo5ted (May 12, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> I took over the main class. I've banded everyone together. First we're going to take over the Starbucks on the corner and give the beverage sizes proper names. Tomorrow?........



The venti has always bothered me. I get that its 20 oz but "venti" doesn't go with short, tall, or grande. Now if the sizes were otto, dodici, and sedici.............


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2019)

Sizes will now be "child," "Regular," "Fiend," and "Awake for Days." :rock:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 14, 2019)

I have a light on me when I leave home or it gets dark out and I'm not at home. When I'm home my room around my computer is lit by USB powered LED modules hooked to a 2x18650 power bank that runs for around 2 weeks on a charge with a second power bank sitting close by to swap in when the first one dies. I also don't have a light on me when mowing the yard due to I wear worn out clothing and shoes that get dirty and grass stained and sweaty. I used to have a keychain light but lost my keys and replaced it with a lumintop EDC that had issues with the head coming off and got lost. I have a UK 2AAA eled that I modded with a 5mm module for direct drive that has 2 L92s in it as backup for my LD01SS that is gone now (lost). When I'm going out to the garage or outdoors or out of range of the trip from bedroom to bathroom to kitchen I don an 18650 headlamp.


----------



## bykfixer (May 15, 2019)

Asian night at the Hilton means carry an Asian made flashlight to the cafeteria.







Ya never know when it's lights out in London these days.


----------



## thermal guy (May 15, 2019)

Always wanted to see the UK. Closest I’m probably ever going to get is watching top gear😃


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 16, 2019)

When dressed, this is always on my person.





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (May 16, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Always wanted to see the UK. Closest I’m probably ever going to get is watching top gear😃



Same here. Closest I'll ever likely get is the mention the title to a UFO song from the late 1970's.
But if I make it there I'll probably have at least a couple of flashlights (err uh torches) with me.


----------



## eh4 (May 19, 2019)

I wore a Thrunite T3 (TI3?) twisty on a cord as a necklace for about a year and that worked well, gave it away and never replicated it. 
I always have a Zebralight 600 clipped in a front pocket of my pants, if I can find my pants I've got light. If I can't find my pants and shoes, then my entire system has broken down and all bets are off.


----------



## winternight (May 21, 2019)

I have always in my backpack a Surefire aviator 2017 RED, and a Surefire L1 Lumamax,and 4 CR123A just in case


----------



## trailhunter (May 22, 2019)

If I owned a person, I would equip him with some cool flashlights.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaaphaas (May 23, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> If I owned a person, I would equip him with some cool flashlights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


10/10 for this one


----------



## bykfixer (May 23, 2019)

Went outside after dinner to have a smoke. Which flashlight do I carry?

Opted to go lightless figuring the sun probably won't suddenly shut off and if it did my problems are a helluva a lot worse than being flashlightless right now.


----------



## nightshade (May 24, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Went outside after dinner to have a smoke. Which flashlight do I carry?
> 
> Opted to go lightless figuring the sun probably won't suddenly shut off and if it did my problems are a helluva a lot worse than being flashlightless right now.




That's a gift. The whole thing is about loss and acceptance. 




I'll be good , back on thread topic...

Used a Tekna Splash -Lite to reset a cabin circuit breaker on a yacht of a occasional neighbor . Extreme wealth and not a working flashlight to be found.....


----------



## Skaaphaas (May 24, 2019)

Then he is a very poor man indeed.


----------



## etc (May 30, 2019)

I have multiple layers of redundancy - first there is the EDC light, sometimes Surefire G2x Pro, usually some Malkoff.. Hound Dog 18650 is a common guest.

I just installed a Maglite Solitaire onto the keyring, it's the 47 lumen LED one. Perfect for that role.

the last layer of redundancy is my phone has a built in flashlight app. Very convenient. It's all flood now but *much* better than nothing at all. And the phone has an extended battery that runs for 2 days.

Because I always have my phone with me and my keyring with me, it's a safe assumption I always have a light with me. That doesn't even include the EDC.


----------



## Burgess (May 30, 2019)

Damn Right I do ! ! !


lovecpf
_


----------



## azkid (May 30, 2019)

I have carried a pocketknife almost every day for several years. I used to have a Maglight Solitaire on my keychain. Recently I have vowed to carry this little Fenix aaa light, or something else like it, every day henceforth.


----------



## shipwreck. (Jun 4, 2019)

Not really. Only when I'm at work (security). Besides that just use my phone if I need one...


----------



## boo5ted (Jun 4, 2019)

shipwreck. said:


> Not really. Only when I'm at work (security). Besides that just use my phone if I need one...




Your, your phone?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 4, 2019)

shipwreck. said:


> Not really. Only when I'm at work (security). Besides that just use my phone if I need one...



Repent or be :banned:


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 4, 2019)

Glass houses CG. Glass houses....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 4, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Glass houses CG. Glass houses....



OH! That cellphone usage I posted about ...... I was just foolin about. Yeah. That's the ticket. Yeah.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 4, 2019)

I use mine to spot my night stand flashlight pretty regular. I chose a particular background on the phone screen to put out a nice gentle color when the screen lights up.

Flashlight feature on my phone? I don't even know how to turn that thing on. But I did set it where three tomahawk chops will turn on the flashlight for those absolutely, positively have no other option times.

One evening I was helping my son seal a leaking windshield on his car. While teeth holding a microstream my spit crept into the tail cap. Zzztt zzztt, darkness. Turn on my Coast HP1 and the low voltage thing on the battery engaged. Whip out a PK light...low voltage turned that one to sub firefly. Celphone it is. A 5 minute job was completed in seven thanks to 3 dead lights and was completed thanks to my smartphone flashlight.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jun 5, 2019)

This last page got a legit LOL out of me. This has turned into one of the funnier threads I've seen on a gear forum. Too bad I'm one of those stodgy serious types. I just came back to share that I replaced the 1xAAA Astrolux A01 on my key ring with a 1xAA L10 with Nichia from L3 Illumination.

If anyone wants my old Astrolux A01 and lives in the continental United States, PM me a shipping address.
---EDIT: Item has been claimed! Thanks, everyone. I'm glad to give it a good home, instead of "permanently retired to a drawer".---


----------



## shipwreck. (Jun 11, 2019)

Omg 😂 if it makes you feel better I never need one?


----------



## FLfrk (Jun 11, 2019)

That’s my kind of security job! 

I only ever regret not having a light on me when I need it. I’ve never been upset about having one with me and not needing it...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2019)

Not always. Sometimes I forget and sometimes I choose not to carry. Do always carry one when I'm outside during the evening/night and when I'm on day trip.


----------



## harro (Jun 11, 2019)

Certainly at work I always have my reliable old BO1Xtar by my side, as my work entails crawling around in household roof spaces, lofts, attics etc, and then the lights in glove boxes etc, but I don’t always have one holstered on my belt when not at work.








It has five brightness levels on a rolling program, but you can create a solder bridge on anyone of them, on the driver board, for a single level only light, which i've done. Max only and a mighty 250 - 300 lumens, from memory.


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 13, 2019)

Always a Zebralight on me, or more. Especially while I’m in China doing inspection work, as the factory has sudden blackouts, irregular floor, zero safety concerns and I have broken my foot here a few months ago, while walking on dimly lit places with bad floor. Only this week, there were two blackouts.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah, ZL 600w or 600Fw.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 16, 2019)

This is my EDC

Billetspin ss/cu soul pen
Spyderco Native 5 fluted carbon
George's Balaton ti/mokume gane






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 16, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> This is my EDC
> 
> Billetspin ss/cu soul pen
> Spyderco Native 5 fluted carbon
> ...


That’s a pretty nice getup. I like the Spydie, of course, I have 1 or 2 myself


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle (Jun 25, 2019)

lmao funny stories, I carry two every I leave the house, have more in vehicles as well. My EDC is surefire eb2 backup and 4sevens preon 2


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Jun 30, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> This is my EDC
> 
> Billetspin ss/cu soul pen
> Spyderco Native 5 fluted carbon
> ...



I like your pocket organizer. Now I've got questions. How much room does that take up in a pocket? Which pocket do you keep it in? Is it too bulky to keep that and a key ring in the same pocket?


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 30, 2019)

Cosmodragoon said:


> I like your pocket organizer. Now I've got questions. How much room does that take up in a pocket? Which pocket do you keep it in? Is it too bulky to keep that and a key ring in the same pocket?


Right pocket. Fits surprisingly well! Just enough for the pockit to comfortably. My keys are in the left pocket 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Candlestick (Jun 30, 2019)

Always, every day. If I go to take a shower I leave the light on the counter where I could find it quick in case of a power outage. I am carrying a ZL sc64c LE, which is great, though I wouldn't mind having a HDS (my edc for 3 years until lost in the woods) or Malkolf 18650 light. Even at night I either have a light clipped to pjs, under the pillow, or on the night stand. I also used to keep a Peak Eiger SS high CRI lug on my key chain on a S hook, always on my belt loop.

That reminds me, I need to get another one. 2 lights are a must, because sometimes you hand a light to someone else to quickly borrow, and find you need one yourself really quick. I also keep a spare 18650 in a match tube in my pocket at all times unless wearing gym shorts. My philosophy is that I always need 3-6 hours on high at any given moment. And yes, it has come up where I needed to have a light on high over three hours, to help dig a sunk truck and trailer out of sand. In that case there were a half dozen adults and I was the only one with any sort of non-phone light as we were driving through the desert sand after dark. :thumbsdow It was that event that really pushed me to 18650 lights, AAA and AA just don't cut it for runtime/output on a main EDC light. Zebras are compact enough now that they are smaller than most AA lights with 3x the power. Of course for something like a nightstand or reading and writing light you can't beat their flood headlamps.

So for me the typical strategy is
1 18650 light + Spare fully charged battery
1 Backup light, bonus if keychain sized
18650 Headlamp and another spare battery in bag, or in person if specifically going out to work at night.

I also EDC a leatherman, and usually a pen and pocket composition notebook, important in case you need to take notes or remember something. I have started a dream journal, and that .05 lumen setting is really handy to jot down quick notes in the middle of the night without loosing sleep.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2019)

After an 18 month stint working out of town I unpacked this evening. See each Monday I'd drive to the project and return on Friday. Each week a different hotel room. Habits. Same suitcases with food and supplies for the period. Variety being the spice of life my suitcases became heavier over time. What started out as a carry on and a grocery bag being enough at one point I added a second, expandable suitcase. I even had a dvd player to go with the universal remote I bought at somepoint when one place I stayed had a tv with no remote. 2 coffee cups, a coffee maker, any potential medicines I might need, spare watches, all kinds of stuff had accumulated including flashlights. 

While unpacking I kept finding stuff I'd forgotten about. I wondered where my Evel Kneivel watch went. It turns out I had little by little added *22 *flashlights to the stuff I carried. I suppose instead of carrying a couple of lights and a bunch of batteries each week, instead my battery carriers had on/off switches.


----------



## aznsx (Jul 1, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> It turns out I had little by little added *22 *flashlights to the stuff I carried



Dang, man - that was a stint! Welcome home - 'for real'! Now let me speculate...You were claiming you weren't buying as many lights during that timeframe, but fact is you were having most of 'em shipped to your hotel to lower accountability, and _that's_​ how 22 ended up in that bag!(?)


----------



## flat-ray (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, I have!
CooYoo quantum SS key chain. Always with me. Very strong un spite of use and abuse.


----------



## AVService (Jul 2, 2019)

Now this is Entertaining!
I do the same thing really?
Except that I rarely buy a light when on the road as there are not a lot of lights that interest me out in the Wild,unlike you who does seem to go for a lot more readily accessible choices and maybe this helps to explain it a little too?!

We have to have something to do while away though!

I seem to end up with duplicate power tools?




bykfixer said:


> After an 18 month stint working out of town I unpacked this evening. See each Monday I'd drive to the project and return on Friday. Each week a different hotel room. Habits. Same suitcases with food and supplies for the period. Variety being the spice of life my suitcases became heavier over time. What started out as a carry on and a grocery bag being enough at one point I added a second, expandable suitcase. I even had a dvd player to go with the universal remote I bought at somepoint when one place I stayed had a tv with no remote. 2 coffee cups, a coffee maker, any potential medicines I might need, spare watches, all kinds of stuff had accumulated including flashlights.
> 
> While unpacking I kept finding stuff I'd forgotten about. I wondered where my Evel Kneivel watch went. It turns out I had little by little added *22 *flashlights to the stuff I carried. I suppose instead of carrying a couple of lights and a bunch of batteries each week, instead my battery carriers had on/off switches.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2019)

It was a hoarder thing I suppose. Check into hotel A where they give you a little gift bag that gets used to hold a few small items like a charger cord for usb flashlight and an extra watch I had brought. Toss it in the luggage and return home forgetting my night stand light was in it. Following week carry another night stand light along with cool light I hadn't used in a while. After a few months I started wondering "where did X go" and decided "oh it's in the luggage, never mind". Yup it had 2 cans of asparugus, a weeks worth of spare cloths, heaven knows how many front desk type ink pens, all kinds of stuff. 

And yeah I had acquired a Maglite or two at local Wal Marts.


----------



## tgo (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes.

Nitecore MT1A currently, soon to be Zebralight SC64c LE


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 13, 2019)

You’d be hard pressed to find someone here who doesn’t have a light on their person. I ended up in the hospital this morning and since I didn’t know what was going to happen, before I left home, I emptied my pockets of my black pflexpro convoy s2+, frelux synergy bfg and my tubevn with my car keys. I just came from work so my manker mk35 was tossed out the bag to make room for a change of clothes. I found my new astrolux ec01 at the bottom of the bag and tossed that too. Same day surgery and i was home by 3 pm. 
My cousin came to town to take care of her sister and she came to visit me when I got home from the hospital. I haven’t seen her in a year so she gave me a big hug and then noticed her earring was missing I went in my bag to look for a light because I knew I didn’t have one in my pocket as I’m searching around I remembered I took the lights out just as I opened up one of the pockets which I didn’t check earlier inside was a red convoy S2+that was modded, alongside it, there was a stock d4 in a kydex holster. as I placed the light on the floor to look for the earring, I realized I had my spare keys in my pocket in case the wife locked herself out the car. On the keychain was my jet mini mk 1.


----------



## Top Shirt (Nov 13, 2019)

Colt 1911..Ka-Bar..Fenix TK25 Red always with me.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 14, 2019)

I shed literally all EDC for jury duty (one day, only stayed a couple hours) to get through court security scott free.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 14, 2019)

Felt pretty scarey 5s, didn't it? 
Depending on a quite likely under performing washout who was relegated to courtroom security duty to keep everyone safe……

They made me leave my wallet one day when I was there to buy a business license. I said "I need my photo ID to buy a license sir". Get upstairs only to be asked to see my photo ID…… which was downstairs because the mall cop flunkee made me leave it there. I left without buying that license, screw 'em.

When I returned to get my belongings one of the deputies asked why I had 3 flashlights with me in the daytime. My response was "because I left the fourth one in my car".


----------



## JimIslander (Nov 14, 2019)

My person sits quietly in the corner until called upon. 

I carry a light at all times. Keychain light minimum, while working normally an 18650-based light in pocket and on my forehead.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm here in sweats today babysitting my not-quite-2 year old grandson. The Milky Arnor in my pocket may be overkill, but he likes it...  He even knows which pocket my lights are always clipped to. Smart kid with good taste. Takes after his Grandmother.


----------



## Sambob (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes, Always....why wouldn't you? There small and bright enough I don't understand why some people still don't, every day I carry my Atactical A1 or my Thru-nite T30s In the shower It sits on a shelf next to the stall, sleeping It's on the night stand.
So pretty much 24/7 there's a flashlight within arms reach.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 14, 2019)

Olight S2 Baton goes everywhere my keys go, because that is where it is attached to. My keys are attached to my belt, and my belt to my pants. 

I have not upgraded my single 18650 Baton in the past 2.75 years, because it is still ticking. I am always on the lookout for the next most powerful light for my keychain. 26650 is too big, I tried. Maybe a single 21700 won't be too big to be my next keychain light. Something similar to the Nitecore C17 looks interesting, single 18650 and multiple emitters, reflectors instead of TIR optics for some more throw. 



----------
Philippians 1:23


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Nov 16, 2019)

If I have pants on, I have my keyring with a Fenix UC02 twisty, and a Fenix LD02 (original model ...not the later, bigger, dimmer, uglier, and UV-encumbered version) clipped to a Leatherman Squirt. I'm very pleased that in the last 18 months the UC02 hasn't switched itself on in my pocket, nor fallen apart. And my LD02 just returned from speedy warranty service, and once again shines at full power. 

Quark AA is now sitting in my parka pocket for outdoor use. 

(I suppose my flip-phone lights up, too, but I've used this for a light very few times.) 

Although in the last few weeks I have been carrying the Olight H2R around, especially when I've got cargo pants and room to spare. 

Just waiting for the day we're shopping in the bakery at Costco and the lights go out! The Better Half carries a Fenix UC01 in her purse - she's had better luck with it not turning on spontaneously than when I carried one in my pocket. My UC01 has been demoted to a bag light. 

And if I'm in the shower, I keep a "True Utility" right-angle AAA in the medicine cabinet. Not a very posh light but I had a gift card so it was no out-of-pocket cost. This upgrades the medicine cabinet light from an Inova "faxuton" style lamp. I really don't like lithium button cells for lights as they are very expensive and usually dead when you need them. I've got a few of these as zipper pull lights on various bags, but haven't found them super stable - they are easy to smash to bits if they get caught on anything, though I've had good luck re-assembling them after such incidents. 

Bill


----------



## Sabrewulf (Nov 17, 2019)

My cellphone provides plenty of light for most tasks.

But I still keep a light on me.

Either my 600lm tool aaa, or 800lm delta.


----------



## Lateck (Nov 23, 2019)

Just one?
Always one most of the time2/3 with extra batteries.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 23, 2019)

TIL Brits say "on your person"



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## daffy (Nov 24, 2019)

My WMB-Weaponised Man Bag..
IPhone goes in pocket
Cash/cards in rear zipper
EagTac D3Cvn with spare cell, taccy pen


----------



## PAlightlover (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes, everyday! Usually it depends on the pants I'm wearing . If it's shorts I'll go with one of my many AS lights. Now that it's cold I get to carry all my crazy lumen monsters AND the AA lights


----------



## blutarsky (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes always. I have my trusty old Fenix P1D or E15 attached to a Leatherman Squirt P4 in my pocket at all times and a KeyMate on my car and house keys. That’s two or three lights on me whenever I leave the house.


----------



## That ninja (Dec 2, 2019)

I always have one on me, typically in my pocket. In addition, I always carry: my leatherman, a pen and a zippo with butane torch insert. Boy Scout for life.


----------



## Cati (Dec 6, 2019)

Since I bought the microstream, it has always been clipped in my pocket. I could never carry the fatter lights everyday.


----------



## P2P (Jan 1, 2020)

Always, it’s my most used piece of gear I carry. 4sevens Quark Tactical QT2A-X currently. Little big for my regular carry.


----------



## syga (Jan 2, 2020)

I always carry a Fenix PD35 v2. 
It has a battery indicator light, so I always know my battery charge without actually removing and checking it. No point in carrying a light with a weak charge. 
Never leave home without it. Its always in my home made belt holster or in my pocket.


----------



## kuzuna (Jan 2, 2020)

Smartass answer: of course, because I always have my phone!

Real answer: of course, because with how small yet powerful lights are these days I have no excuse to not at least slip a Nitecore Tube into my pocket, but 99% of the time I've got something a bit beefier in my Muyshondt Aeon or my Frelux Synergy.


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 4, 2020)

Unless I am in the shower or in bed, I have at least two LED flashlights with me. Remember, two is one, one is none.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 5, 2020)

Monocrom said:


> Just in case the lights go out while working out, I keep a 2AAA Mini-Maglite penlight in my workout sweats.


Power went out mid set a few years back, everyone left but me, suckers...[emoji16].




Eagletac D25C Nichia 219A saved the workout.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave111 (Jan 5, 2020)

No not always, but I have 2 in the shop, at least 2 in each car, and like 4 on the nightstand. I would say I'm pretty well covered


----------



## RCRVRP (Jan 6, 2020)

Almost 40 years ago I was in a dimly lit gentlemans club called the Lochness Lounge near Somerset Wisconsin and they had for rent at the bar hand held spotlights, like the locals would use for coon hunting, that you could rent if you wanted a particularly good view of dancers parts.
I did not have a flashlight with me and as a young working guy I had only enough money for beer or flashlight rental but not for both.
That was the night I decided to always carry a flashlight.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 6, 2020)

The only time I don't have a light on me is when naked or sleeping and even then there is one within arms reach. Even around the house I always have one in my PJ's pocket. Living any other way is crazy talk if you ask me[emoji16]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLED (Jan 6, 2020)

I wear my PhotoFanatic La Petite Killer on a para-cord lanyard 24 hours a day! Along with a couple of custom Ti. Beads, one with two trit viles as a marker should the lanyard separate.

Plus, my McGizmo Haiku is, and has been with me daily for a decade now. Also, I have a Hinderer XM-18 with an orange scale with me daily.

I carry additional lights daily but these two are standard issues around here.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 7, 2020)

No, I do not. If I go in a shower with a flashlight I am afraid I will receive weird glances from my wife


----------



## Tachead (Jan 7, 2020)

vadimax said:


> No, I do not. If I go in a shower with a flashlight I am afraid I will receive weird glances from my wife


I always get weird glances from my wife when I show her my flashlight[emoji848]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, pretty much all the time. If not on my person, then within arm's length. This summer when we were moving classroom furniture, during the day in a brightly illuminated room..... I needed to see inside a filing cabinet at how the release mechanism operated........... 

So there I was, sans flashlight, unable to see, and therefore unable to remove a three foot wide drawer loaded with paper. I could feel the unspoken disappointment of those that knew me to be a flashaholic. I had let them down. :fail:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 8, 2020)

I get it CG. Is it Murpheys Law or is it that pre-flashaholic we never knew how much they made life easier? 
Folks at work tend to look at me for a pocket knife of flashlight anymore. Why they choose to carry neither still baffles me at times. 

As I get older I find a triple a light useful more and more. Day or night. So it stands to reason to have at least 10 to 20 lumens available at all times. As I type this there isn't a flashlight in my pocket, but that is because it's sitting on the table in front of me.

One day at work a few years ago a circuit blew in the room I was in and sudden darkness resulted. Cave dark. All three lights I had on my person konked out. Wow!! Handy-dandy BiC lighter to the rescue. It provided enough light to get to my backup-backup light hanging on a nail by the door. I've carried a 1x triple a light ever since.

Flip breaker back to on and things returned to normal.


----------



## dnice (Jan 10, 2020)

Almost always... and by the bed... and by the back door... and by the front door... and in my tool belt... and ... ya, pretty much everywhere in the house!


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 16, 2020)

Almost anytime I'm out of the house. In the house there are... a few... around.


----------



## Jash (Jan 18, 2020)

Not on my person as such, but I’m rarely never more than arms reach or a few steps from one no matter what I’m doing. I take my EDC bag everywhere with me, so there’s always at least two in there plus a headlamp. They’re everywhere around the house and in the cars. 

The only time I might not be near one is doing an activity like going to the beach, water skiing or something like that. Otherwise there’s always one not far.


----------



## Garabaldi (Jan 20, 2020)

I usually have some light on me (no not my cell phone light). I typically carry a PD35 and a Streamlight pen light


----------



## drexter (Jan 24, 2020)

Most of the time, I carry my Thrunite Ti3.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 26, 2020)

Apart from the keychain light I most often have at least another flashlight with me. Sometimes two-three lights.


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 29, 2020)

Always have at least one on my person. I have them next to my bed and hidden throughout the house and each doorway etc.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 31, 2020)

Like pageyjim, even though there are lights everywhere in my house, the one in my pocket is often the most convenient. It isn't often I get lazy but EVERY time I don't pocket a light around the house and garage, I'll need one several times until I do put one into my pocket. Off the property or in the car (which has it's own stash of lights) I'll always take two and on occasion, three lights.

It may be no coincidence that I'm a flashaholic CPFer. My folks always had a couple D cell lights at home & in the car. A flashlight and lantern were early toys they gave me. The value of a flashlight hit me when I was still in grade school. I found that it was often easier to find something in a closet, cupboard, under or behind something, or a tiny object on the floor. Many decades later I'll need extra light to read a label somewhere.


----------



## CHNeal (Jan 31, 2020)

i would say that I have a light on me 90% of the time. The reason I first bought an eiger was for the pocket of my pj pants / shorts of an evening.


----------



## Grimaldus7 (Feb 22, 2020)

Always. At least a keychain light at all times.


----------

